#  > > >  >  > Форум >  > > >  >  > Лингвистический форум >  > > >  >  > Лингвистический форум >  > > >  >  > Английский >  > > >  >  >  The Lankavatara Sutra

## До

Я подготовил страницу на которой собрал материалы для желающих изучать *Ланкаватара Сутру* на английском, санскрите и китайском.

Одно из последних поступлений просто потрясающее - новый полный перевод Ланкаватары на английский (2003 года) известного японского исследователя профессора Гишин Токива. Он восстановил санскритскую версию соответствующую китайскому переводу Гунабхадры и перевел её на английский и японский языки. Из за отсутствия желающих издательств и грантов издал приватно всего в ста экземплярах и рассылал исследователям Ланкаватары и в Дзэн центры в качестве дана (парамиты). Мне скан этой книги прислал один чешский исследователь с просьбой сообщить если мне известны люди серьезно изучающие Ланкаватару. Так что если кто таких знает пожалуйста сообщайте.

___________
Другие треды по этой тематике:
http://buddhist.ru/board/showthread.php?t=3540
http://buddhist.ru/board/showthread.php?t=916

----------

Марина В (23.01.2012)

----------


## Юй Кан

21.06.2006

В разделе "Литература" сайта DAO H(%)ME PAGE добавлены переводы на русский:
-- (с англ.) вводной статьи Д.Т.Судзуки "Ланкаватара-сутра";
-- (с санскр.) первой главы полного текста Ланкаватары: "Вопросы Раваны".

To do: безуспешно, вот уже второй день, пытаюсь связаться, но бдительный Яндекс бортует послания, упёрто признавая их спамом. Нет у Вас другого почтового адреса?

----------


## Карма Палджор

> 21.06.2006
> 
> В разделе "Литература" сайта DAO H(%)ME PAGE добавлены переводы на русский:
> -- (с англ.) вводной статьи Д.Т.Судзуки "Ланкаватара-сутра";
> -- (с санскр.) первой главы полного текста Ланкаватары: "Вопросы Раваны".
> 
> To do: безуспешно, вот уже второй день, пытаюсь связаться, но бдительный Яндекс бортует послания, упёрто признавая их спамом. Нет у Вас другого почтового адреса?


Сегодня я сравнивал русский перевод с тибетским текстом. Там много пропусков и не всегда правильно передается смысл.

----------


## До

> Сегодня я сравнивал русский перевод с тибетским текстом. Там много пропусков и не всегда правильно передается смысл.


Какой из двух русских переводов?

Если первый, то он таким и задумывался. А если второй, то ошибки ведь могут быть и в тибетском варианте. (Кстати, какой из двух тибетских?)

----------


## Карма Палджор

> Какой из двух русских переводов?
> 
> Если первый, то он таким и задумывался. А если второй, то ошибки ведь могут быть и в тибетском варианте. (Кстати, какой из двух тибетских?)


Я говорил про тот вариант, что выложен на Dao H(%)me Page.
Сверял с дергесским изданием.

----------


## До

> Я говорил про тот вариант, что выложен на Dao H(%)me Page.
> Сверял с дергесским изданием.


Там выложены два варианта, первый с английского сокращенного Годдардом, второй - первая глава с санскрита Nanjio ed. А тибетские должны быть один с санкрита (№775) другой пер. Фачэна с Гунабхадры (№776).

----------

Марина В (23.01.2012)

----------


## До

В дергесском издании представлены оба перевода:
1. hPhags-pa Lan-kar gCegs-pa Theg-ps chen-pohi mDo; the Derge, Sutra Division, Case _ca_, folios 56a-191b. Этот текст соответствует санскриту.
2. hPhags-pa Lan-kar gCegs-pa Rin-po-chehi mDo-las Sans-rgyas Thams-cad-kyi gSun-gi Sninpo Shes-bya-bahi Lehu; the Derge S.D. Case _ca_, Folios 192a-284a. Этот перевод соответствует переводу Гунабхадры.

----------

Марина В (23.01.2012)

----------


## До

Добавил книгу Сузуки:

_Studies in the Lankavatara Sutra. One of the most important texts of Mahayana Buddhism, in which almost all its principal tenets are presented, including the teaching of Zen. Daisetz Teitaro Suzuki._ (scan, pdf, 11мег)

Она была им написана до перевода Ланкаватары и является её исследованием.

Оглавление такое:
I. An introduction to the study of the Lankavatara Sutra ..... 3
II. The Lankavatara Sutra and the teaching of Zen Buddhism ...... 89
III. Some of the important theories expounded in the Lankavatara Sutra ...... 239
A Sanskrit-Chinese-English glossary ..... 373
Index ..... 459

Еще позже добавлю небольшую серию статей из журналов (Takasaki, Tokiwa, et al) на тему исследования Ланкаватары за последние лет 20.

----------

Марина В (23.01.2012)

----------


## До

Наш чешский товарищ обнаружил, что в NGMPP есть возможность приобрести фотокопии 31 доселе на западе неизвестных, санскритских манускриптов и фрагментов Ланкаватары. Так как у него нехватает денег он предлагает купить их вскладчину. Если кто хочет присоедениться пишите я дам его емайл.

О проекте NGMCP (Download the Newsletter of the NGMCP):
http://www.uni-hamburg.de/fachbereic...sletter_e.html 
Онлайн каталог (со свободной регистрацией): http://134.100.72.204:3000/
Цена: 


> Secondly note down the folio number and Microfilm Reel number. Cost price is 
> 1. for paper printout per copy (per folio) NRs.45/- = 0.64$ @70.55,0.49Euro a @ 91.67 NRs., it takes 15 to 20 days
> 2. Microfilm positive copy per folio 15/-NRs. 0.213 $ and mf. by length NRs.15/- 0.213 $ per foot extra charge (appr. 6 images in one foot)., it takes 1 to 2 months or more depending on order receive to fulfill their limit MF for developing. 
> 3. Postage charge according to weight at General Post Office and TNT Courier for fast service. 
> 4. Nominal handling charge (transportation and custom clearance etc. NRs.1500=21.26 $
> 5. Money transferring charge at your own bank charges 10 to 15 $. 
> 6. Money to be sent by fastest way because we have to deposit 50% in advance at National Archives to place the order.


NR, как я догадываюсь, это непальские рупии, так как покупать надо будет из Непала (National Archives in Katmandu).

----------


## JuniorUK

До,

А сколько же ему всего не хватает?

----------


## Handyal

Друзья, я заканчиваю редакцию своего перевода Ланкаватара Сутры с английского (ориг. ДТ Судзуки).

Поскольку это перевод и отражает лишь моё понимание текста, я думаю сделать следующее:

1. Расположить английский 'оригинал' и русский перевод на противоположных страницах для сличения и лучшего понимания.
2. Сделать pdf документ.

Я просмотрел вчера части перевода Ланкаватары на сайте DAO H(%)ME. Мне понравились техническое исполнение сайта и удобство формата и ссылок online. Что касается самого текста, я думаю что любой перевод может быть подвергнут критике. Поэтому я просто хочу спросить мнение форумчан как было бы удобнее для них предоставить мой перевод - online (html)? downloadable as .pdf, .doc?

Я не использовал автоматических переводчиков, и старался близко придерживаться текста но без ущерба смыслу и/или простоте его передачи.

Думаю что для завершения первой редакции мне понадобится две недели.

С уважением и благодарностью,

саша

----------


## До

> До, А сколько же ему всего не хватает?


Я сам не совсем понимаю, но идея такова -
Я прикрепил файл, который он мне прислал _ngmp-lankavatarasutra.doc_ где указаны индексы манускриптов их размеры и количество неких едениц измерения _folio_ (лист микрофиши?). Судя по этому файлу средний размер одной сутры 120 _folio_, в сумме я сложил и получилось 3728 _folio_.
Судя по фразе 


> Microfilm positive copy per folio 15/-NRs. 0.213 $ and mf. by length NRs.15/- 0.213 $ per foot extra charge (appr. 6 images in one foot)., it takes 1 to 2 months or more depending on order receive to fulfill their limit MF for developing.


0.213$ за одно фолио за фут (~30 см) рулона (на одном футе 6 изображений). Тоесть сутра в 200 фолио будет стоить примерно 43$ + перевод денег и доставка (на которых можно сократить если скоординировать свои действия). Он хочет за раз купить все манускрипты (31 или если выкинуть дхарани и дублированную копию которую он обнаружил то меньне). Он согласен даже если кто-то купит несколько _folio_, потому что нехватает денег (всего по _моим_ подсчетам нужно потратить около 800$ не считая пересылки). Чем больше народу присоеденится тем меньше цена.

Сам он востоковед и энтузиаст исследования Ланкаватары. 


> In my opinion this is so fortunate opportunty as nobody in the west have as yet seen such old and many of them complete manuscripts. Nanjio had just few and all very recent. The only complete manuscript I have so far in Sanskrit is also not very old and besides poorly readable.


 Он надеется затем сделать критическое издание.

----------


## JuniorUK

> 1. Расположить английский 'оригинал' и русский перевод на противоположных страницах для сличения и лучшего понимания.
> 2. Сделать pdf документ.
> 
> Я просмотрел вчера части перевода Ланкаватары на сайте DAO H(%)ME. Мне понравились техническое исполнение сайта и удобство формата и ссылок online. Что касается самого текста, я думаю что любой перевод может быть подвергнут критике. Поэтому я просто хочу спросить мнение форумчан как было бы удобнее для них предоставить мой перевод - online (html)? downloadable as .pdf, .doc?


Идея расположить оба текста вместе замечательная. Это значительно облегчит и чтение и, для тех кто может это сделать, редакцию перевода.  
Мне кажется, что можно и онлайн и pdf/doc, хотя если у кого-то появятся какие-то замечания, то в doc формате их легче будет прицепить  к тексту.

----------


## JuniorUK

> (всего по _моим_ подсчетам нужно потратить около 800$ не считая пересылки). Чем больше народу присоеденится тем меньше цена.
> 
> Сам он востоковед и энтузиаст исследования Ланкаватары.  Он надеется затем сделать критическое издание.


Да, сумма серьезная. Пересылка тоже будет стоить серьезных денег. Если это TNT, то наверное около 100...150 USD. 

А как ему деньги переводить?

----------


## До

Он мне пояснил, что цена за фолио и цена да фут складываются, плюс фолио сканится с обоих сторон, так что по его подсчетом в сумме необходимо 1300USD.

Есть еще вариант сократить цену, это если у нас есть знакомые в Берлине или Катманду, которые бы могли лично прийти в центры NGMPP и выбрать манускрипты.



> So The best is if you know someone in Kathmandu or Berlin who can check the manuscripts himself and pick out the best, most complete, oldest, most different from Nanjio's,  undamaged etc etc. Maybe you know someone in either of the two cities?


 Есть?




> А как ему деньги переводить?


Он говорит, что у него есть Paypal счет, а так же счет в банке с IBAN номером, и еще друг из Казани со счетом в русском банке.






> Я просмотрел вчера части перевода Ланкаватары на сайте DAO H(%)ME. Мне понравились техническое исполнение сайта и удобство формата и ссылок online. Что касается самого текста, я думаю что любой перевод может быть подвергнут критике. Поэтому я просто хочу спросить мнение форумчан как было бы удобнее для них предоставить мой перевод - online (html)? downloadable as .pdf, .doc?


Он делает перевод с санскрита. Вы можете подвергнуть критике перевод с санскрита?
Я думаю, что располагать два перевода на противоположных страницах не нужно. Кому нужно те могут напечатать английский текст отдельно или открыть два окна браузера.
А насчет html и pdf, можно сделать оба, pdf печатать (единственный его плюс, что он будет выглядеть на бумаге так как вы хотите), а html на веб.

----------


## Handyal

Нет, я не знаю санскрита. Перевод который я просматривал похоже с английского - судя по тексту, главам, и т.д. Возможно я не прав.

Спасибо за Ваши предположения.




> Он делает перевод с санскрита. Вы можете подвергнуть критике перевод с санскрита?
> Я думаю, что располагать два перевода на противоположных страницах не нужно. Кому нужно те могут напечатать английский текст отдельно или открыть два окна браузера.
> А насчет html и pdf, можно сделать оба, pdf печатать (единственный его плюс, что он будет выглядеть на бумаге так как вы хотите), а html на веб.

----------


## Юй Кан

Дней добрых, Саша.




> Нет, я не знаю санскрита. Перевод который я просматривал похоже с английского - судя по тексту, главам, и т.д. Возможно я не прав.


Мне кажется, не стОит _вслепую_ подвергать сомнению сказанное мною (по поводу языка источника перевода) не только в этом же форуме и на сайте DaoHomePage, но ещё и Вам лично — в приватной переписке.

А что касается критики _любого перевода_, то Вам было объяснено в личной же переписке: хотите/можете что-то уточнить *по факту* — пожалуйста, а критиковать так, как это сделали Вы, т.е. на уровне одних общих смутных впечатлений, — зачем? Мы ведь подобную критику тоже обсудили в привате, и тоже буквально на днях... :-\

Просто сделайте и выложите свою версию перевода. Этого будет до-ста-точ-но.

Ведь чем больше будет разных переводов — тем лучше для читателя. Надеюсь, хотя бы в этом Вы не сомневаетесь?  :Smilie: 

P.S. К слову: вы переводите урезанную версию Годдарда, или всё-таки полный текст, выполненный исключительно Судзуки?

----------


## До

Еще вопрос, может кто может достать вот эту работу?



> *A revised edition of the Laṅkāvatāra-sūtra : kṣaṇika-parivarta* / ed. by _Jikido Takasaki_
> Publisher	Tokyo : [Jikido Takasaki]
> Year	1981
> Size	iv, 74 p. ; 26 cm
> 
> Библиотечная ссылка:
> https://opac.dl.itc.u-tokyo.ac.jp/op...?code=21759893
> 
> Индекс у Поттера:
> 137.1.41.1 Jikido Takasaki (ed.), A Revised Edition of the Lankavatara-Sutra. Ksanika-Parivarta. Tokyo 1981.

----------


## JuniorUK

удалено JuniorUK

----------


## Юй Кан

Дней добрых, Do




> Сам он востоковед и энтузиаст исследования Ланкаватары. 
> 
> Цитата:
> In my opinion this is so fortunate opportunty as nobody in the west have as yet seen such old and many of them complete manuscripts. Nanjio had just few and all very recent. The only complete manuscript I have so far in Sanskrit is also not very old and besides poorly readable.  
> 
> Он надеется затем сделать критическое издание.


Насколько знаю, Niraya практически _не работает_ с санскритом. Т.е. переводами с санскрита, как я понял из нашего с ним общения, он не занимается. Но это ладно: могу и ошибаться...

Вопрос же, конкретный, такой: что собою представляет упомянутый здесь имеющийся у него «единственный санскритский полный манускрипт [...], плохо читаемый»? И если речь идёт не о вполне читаемой (при известном, понятно, усердии), как по мне, версии Нандзё, то как с этим манускриптом ознакомиться?

Наконец, в каком виде он предполагает оформить, в случае обретения копий непальских текстов, это самое задуманное им критическое издание?

----------


## До

> Насколько знаю, Niraya практически _не работает_ с санскритом. Т.е. переводами с санскрита, как я понял из нашего с ним общения, он не занимается. Но это ладно: могу и ошибаться...


Насколько мне известно он читает санскрит и не только Ланкаватару, но и другие тексты, как он объяснил для того чтоб лучше понимать язык того времени. Не работает он с главами до второй и после шестой (кроме Сагатхакам), с которыми вы к нему обращались, так как считает их весьма поздними вставками.




> Вопрос же, конкретный, такой: что собою представляет упомянутый здесь имеющийся у него «единственный санскритский полный манускрипт [...], плохо читаемый»? И если речь идёт не о вполне читаемой (при известном, понятно, усердии), как по мне, версии Нандзё, то как с этим манускриптом ознакомиться?


 Речь идет о другом манускрипте, который полнее, чем версии Nanjio и который Nanjio не видел. Я могу его попросить или вы сами можете к нему обратиться, вы же знаете его адрес.

Кстати говоря, Nanjio манускритпы были не старее 19 века. Что не идет ни в какое сравнение с предлагаемой коллекцией.




> Наконец, в каком виде он предполагает оформить, в случае обретения копий непальских текстов, это самое задуманное им критическое издание?


 Я думаю на это можно особо не рассчитывать. (По крайней мере в скором времени.) Следует рассчитывать на то, что полученные манускрипты _будут доступны_ для желающих.

----------


## До

> Спасибо за Ваши предположения.


 Описка по Фрейду?

----------


## Юй Кан

Дней добрых, До.




> Насколько мне известно он читает санскрит и не только Ланкаватару, но и другие тексты, как он объяснил для того чтоб лучше понимать язык того времени. Не работает он с главами до второй и после шестой (кроме Сагатхакам), с которыми вы к нему обращались, так как считает их весьма поздними вставками.


То, что и как он читает для себя, — не считается.  :Smilie:  Ну, а что касается параллелей/трактовок, имеющихся у Судзуки или Токивы, с ними я могу разобраться и сам. На чём мы с ним и остановились, выяснив, что санскрит — это санскрит (цитата из его письма):

I think I will be able able to help you only with parts that are in Gunabhadra proper - when it is not there - any of the later - my Sanskrit knowledge is not good enough to give you any authoritative answers better than those you will probably be able to figure out yourself. And basing my reading on Bodhiruci or Shikshanada is something I would preffer to avoid.




> Речь идет о другом манускрипте, который полнее, чем версии Nanjio и который Nanjio не видел. Я могу его попросить или вы сами можете к нему обратиться, вы же знаете его адрес.


Я не о себе: работы с версией Нандзё мне и так хватит на несколько лет...  :Smilie:  Но было бы, наверное, здОрово, если бы и этот текст был выложен у Вас на страничке? Вдруг кто заинтересуется...




> Следует рассчитывать на то, что полученные манускрипты _будут доступны_ для желающих.


В каком виде они будут доступны? Он обещает выложить их в Сеть на общий доступ, в частности — у Вас на сайте?
Если _да_ — опубликуйте, пожалуйста, здесь счета, на которые можно переводить деньги?
(Меня лично интересуют реквизиты счёта его казанского знакомого...)

----------


## До

> Я не о себе: работы с версией Нандзё мне и так хватит на несколько лет...  Но было бы, наверное, здОрово, если бы и этот текст был выложен у Вас на страничке? Вдруг кто заинтересуется...


 Вот что у него "facsimilie published in SataPitaka by Dr Lokesh Chandra of the Nepali manuscript from the collections of his father Dr Raghu Vira." Я постараюсь достать и выложить на страниче. Но только он не на деванагари, и слова не разбиты по сандхи. Так что читать его будет тяжело. Он его использует только для сверки.




> В каком виде они будут доступны? Он обещает выложить их в Сеть на общий доступ, в частности — у Вас на сайте? Если _да_ — опубликуйте, пожалуйста, здесь счета, на которые можно переводить деньги?
> (Меня лично интересуют реквизиты счёта его казанского знакомого...)


 Я так понимаю, свободный доступ или по запросу, или напрямую. У всех участвовавших понятное дело будет возможность делать с ними что угодно, к пр. выкладывать на своих сайтах. Вобщем как сделаем так и будет. Ограничением может быть размер - возможно скан займет гагабайты, тогда конечно проще нарезать на dvd и послать по почте. Или в приемлемом, читаемом размере онлайн, а 1:1 скан через dvd. Но сканить тоже придется самим, хотя вроде проблем с этим нет. Я, конечно, постараюсь выложить всё, что можно у себя на странице.

Счета попрошу.

----------


## Юй Кан

> Вот что у него "facsimilie published in SataPitaka by Dr Lokesh Chandra of the Nepali manuscript from the collections of his father Dr Raghu Vira." Я постараюсь достать и выложить на страниче. Но только он не на деванагари, и слова не разбиты по сандхи. Так что читать его будет тяжело. Он его использует только для сверки.


Печально, что нет скана с деванагари. Хотя работа с готовым транслитом несколько проще  :Smilie: . Всё равно ведь приходится делать свой/самому...

В этом смысле я очень признателен Niraya, кроме прочего, за готовый транслит версии Нандзё, с которым сверяю свой рукописный, при чём отлавливаются и мои огрехи и опечатки в уже оцифрованном. И вот эти _опечатки_, при отсутствии оригинала на деванагари, могут составлять основную проблему.

А сандхи — это лишь вопрос времени: через несколько месяцев работы проблем с ними, за редким исключением, практически не возникает.

К слову, если есть желание, можете выложить и у себя представленные на DAO H(%)ME PAGE (в самом конце страницы) html-версии учебника санскрита Кочергиной и чудесный объёмистый очерк санскр. грамматики Зализняка, где и про те же сандхи масса информации. Я их в своё время ещё и привёл в более юзабельный вид, чем нашёл в Сети, вдобавок и кое-что исправив.




> Счета попрошу.


Спасиб.  :Smilie:

----------


## До

> Я их в своё время ещё и привёл в более юзабельный вид, чем нашёл в Сети, вдобавок и кое-что исправив.


 Могу дать его скан.

----------


## Handyal

> Дней добрых, Саша.
> Мне кажется, не стОит _вслепую_ подвергать сомнению сказанное мною (по поводу языка источника перевода) не только в этом же форуме и на сайте DaoHomePage, но ещё и Вам лично — в приватной переписке.


Если имеются смысловые ошибки между 'источником' (который устный?) и последующими переводами / интерпретациями, их следует обсудить. Я такой информацией не располагаю.



> А что касается критики _любого перевода_, то Вам было объяснено в личной же переписке: хотите/можете что-то уточнить *по факту* — пожалуйста, а критиковать так, как это сделали Вы, т.е. на уровне одних общих смутных впечатлений, — зачем? Мы ведь подобную критику тоже обсудили в привате, и тоже буквально на днях... :-\


Согласен. Готов к критике моего перевода.



> Просто сделайте и выложите свою версию перевода. Этого будет до-ста-точ-но.


Согласен. Речь шла о формате. Остановился на двухязычном.



> Ведь чем больше будет разных переводов — тем лучше для читателя. Надеюсь, хотя бы в этом Вы не сомневаетесь?


Не сомневаюсь, если каждый из переводов проясняет смысл



> P.S. К слову: вы переводите урезанную версию Годдарда, или всё-таки полный текст, выполненный исключительно Судзуки?


Годдарда

----------


## Handyal

> Описка по Фрейду?


Особенно по-четвергам

----------


## Юй Кан

> Могу дать его скан.


Спасибо. Но у меня есть "твёрдые" оригиналы того и другого, по которым я и правил сетевые версии.

----------


## Юй Кан

> Если имеются смысловые ошибки между 'источником' (который устный?) и последующими переводами / интерпретациями, их следует обсудить. Я такой информацией не располагаю.


Если же Вы вели речь о переводе текста Годдарда, то следовало это *внятно* оговорить, потому что изначально Вами было заявлено, что Вы переводите текст Судзуки безо всяких оговорок.



> Согласен. Готов к критике моего перевода.


Судя по тому фрагменту, который Вы уже опубликовали в параллельной теме форума, "критиковать" там, _на мой взгляд_, нечего, поскольку даже в этом фрагменте, начиная с термина _манас_, трактуемого Вами очень своеобразно, и вплоть до самого _русского_ языка Вашего перевода всё очень и очень "оставляет желать"...

К тому же: как Вы себе это представляете применительно ко мне? Что я, оставив свою работу над переводом, возьмусь анализировать ~250 Кб Вашей версии Годдарда? Но зачем это нужно мне, если моя версия перевода годдардовского "дайджеста" уже давно завершена, выложена и возвращаться к ней я не собираюсь?




> Согласен. Речь шла о формате. Остановился на двухязычном.


Ну и замечательно. Могу только добавить, что при переводах сутр _с английского_ существует ещё и такой формат билингвы (т.е. двуязычной публикации) как чередование абзацев: абзац английский — абзац русский и т.д. При этом — одна оговорка: поступая таким образом, Вы, косвенным образом, "расписываетесь" в личной неуверенности в достоверности собственного перевода (с английского!  :Smilie: ), предлагая читателю _самостоятельно_ уточнять его и уточнять... Но зачем тогда нужен такой Ваш перевод?

Впрочем, всё это — моё личное мнение, не более того.

----------


## Handyal

В личной переписке от 29 января *внятно* уточнил для Вас:  "*Я нахожу версию Судзуки/Годдард ясной и прямолинейной.* Поэтому моё требование к переводу превышает мою само-оценку как переводчика. Посему я собираюсь представить его на двух языках - чтобы снять с себя ответственность, и чтобы облегчить более полное понимание смысла сличением. Понимаю, что некоторые не потрудятся, а некоторые просто не изучали английский, но, поскольку вреда от двух языков я не вижу, то такое моё намерение.

Вы ответили 30 января: "Наконец, просто на уровне рассудка прикиньте: текст Судзуки, для которого не только санскрит, но ещё и _английский_ был не родным языком (что он ясно оговаривает в предисловии к своему переводу), был ещё и "адаптирован для широкого читателя" Годдардом.

У меня нет причин для неясности какую версию я перевёл. Объясните в чём преимущества Вашего 'заблуждения'? 



> Если же Вы вели речь о переводе текста Годдарда, то следовало это *внятно* оговорить, потому что изначально Вами было заявлено, что Вы переводите текст Судзуки безо всяких оговорок.


Благодарю за критику. Вас в виду не имел говоря о критиках, но конечно, же не исключаю.



> Судя по тому фрагменту, который Вы уже опубликовали в параллельной теме форума, "критиковать" там, _на мой взгляд_, нечего, поскольку даже в этом фрагменте, начиная с термина _манас_, трактуемого Вами очень своеобразно, и вплоть до самого _русского_ языка Вашего перевода всё очень и очень "оставляет желать"...


Критик, для меня, это любой читатель который потрудится критиковать мой перевод. Опять же, Вас в виду не имел, но ни ожиданий ни возражений не имею.



> К тому же: как Вы себе это представляете применительно ко мне? Что я, оставив свою работу над переводом, возьмусь анализировать ~250 Кб Вашей версии Годдарда? Но зачем это нужно мне, если моя версия перевода годдардовского "дайджеста" уже давно завершена, выложена и возвращаться к ней я не собираюсь?


К лаврам переводчика равнодушен. Даже и ответственность на себя брать не желаю, как объяснил выше.

Опять же в личной переписке от 30 января спросил Вас: "Хотел спросить если, заканчивая перевод второй главы полного текста, Вы обнаружили существенные смысловые расхождения с текстом Годдарда?"

Вы ответили тем же днём: "Я вообще не анализировал этого. Ещё раз: текст Годдарда --  ОЧЕНЬ усечённый вариант _лишь нескольких_ начальных глав сутры. Что тут анализировать и как их сравнивать?"

Я рад что Вы взяли на себя труд перевода с санскрита - но пока смысловые неточности версии Годдарда не обнаружены, нет причин ей недоверять.



> Ну и замечательно. Могу только добавить, что при переводах сутр _с английского_ существует ещё и такой формат билингвы (т.е. двуязычной публикации) как чередование абзацев: абзац английский — абзац русский и т.д. При этом — одна оговорка: поступая таким образом, Вы, косвенным образом, "расписываетесь" в личной неуверенности в достоверности собственного перевода (с английского! ), предлагая читателю _самостоятельно_ уточнять его и уточнять... Но зачем тогда нужен такой Ваш перевод?


Мы все от одного и того же лица говорим, не так ли? 



> Впрочем, всё это — моё личное мнение, не более того.

----------


## Мошэ

А почему страничка называется "Добровольный перевод...". Разве бывает принудительный?  :Confused:  
Там, кстати, ошибки в транскрипции китайских и японских имён.

----------


## До

> А почему страничка называется "Добровольный перевод...". Разве бывает принудительный?  
> Там, кстати, ошибки в транскрипции китайских и японских имён.


Пришлите исправления.

----------


## Юй Кан

> В личной переписке от 29 января *внятно* уточнил для Вас:  "*Я нахожу версию Судзуки/Годдард ясной и прямолинейной.* Поэтому моё требование к переводу превышает мою само-оценку как переводчика. Посему я собираюсь представить его на двух языках - чтобы снять с себя ответственность, и чтобы облегчить более полное понимание смысла сличением. Понимаю, что некоторые не потрудятся, а некоторые просто не изучали английский, но, поскольку вреда от двух языков я не вижу, то такое моё намерение.
> 
> Вы ответили 30 января: "Наконец, просто на уровне рассудка прикиньте: текст Судзуки, для которого не только санскрит, но ещё и _английский_ был не родным языком (что он ясно оговаривает в предисловии к своему переводу), был ещё и "адаптирован для широкого читателя" Годдардом.
> 
> У меня нет причин для неясности какую версию я перевёл. Объясните в чём преимущества Вашего 'заблуждения'?


Причины для 'заблуждения' есть не только у меня...  :Smilie: 

1. Здесь, _в форуме_, подписчики которого не знают о нашей с Вами переписке, Вы заявили, что переводите текст Судзуки, а не усечённую версию Годдарда.

2. Опять языковые нюансы... В русском языке эпитет "прямолинейный" имеет по преимуществу _негативную_ окраску (а уж применительно к переводу сутр — тем паче), потому такая Ваша оценка текста Годдарда не может быть истолкована однозначно как положительная. Отсюда и все мои "непонятки" ещё и в привате.

Не говоря уж о том, что в процитированном Вам в привате же фрагменте из предисловия Годдарда к своему тексту сказано: "[...] of course, Professor Suzuki is in no sense to be held responsible for its character or interpretations".




> К лаврам переводчика равнодушен. Даже и ответственность на себя брать не желаю, как объяснил выше.


Извините, но *безответственный* перевод — это просто халтура.  :Frown: 




> Вы ответили тем же днём: "Я вообще не анализировал этого. Ещё раз: текст Годдарда --  ОЧЕНЬ усечённый вариант _лишь нескольких_ начальных глав сутры. Что тут анализировать и как их сравнивать?"
> 
> Я рад что Вы взяли на себя труд перевода с санскрита - но пока смысловые неточности версии Годдарда не обнаружены, нет причин ей недоверять.


Есть известный русский анекдот о человеке, который так оценил творчество Битлз, исходя из того, что ему напел из их репертуара один знакомый: "Они мало того, что нещадно фальшивят, так ещё и картавят!".  :Smilie: 
Говоря образно, почти то же относится и к оценке оригинала сутры исходя из текста Годдарда.

Ну возьмите же на себя труд вычитать _полный_ текст Ланкаватары в переводе Судзуки? По идее, многое должно сразу проясниться.  :Smilie:

----------


## До

Не спорьте в моём треде.

----------


## Мошэ

> Пришлите исправления.


Не Гишин, а Гисин; не Тайшо, а Тайсё; не Танг, а Тан.

----------


## До

Поправил. Спасибо.

----------


## До

Факсимиле упомянутых в #24 манускриптов. (Это не те которые планируется заказать.)




> LANKAVATARA SUTRA
> SANSKRIT MANUSCRIPT FROM NEPAL
> 
> reproduced by
> LOKESH CHANDRA
> 
> FROM THE COLLECTION OF PROF. RAGHUVIRA
> 
> NEW DELHI, 1977


 


> SATA-PITAKA SERIES
> INDO-ASIAN LITERATURES
> Volume 234


Три версии разного размера файлы.
Lankavatara_Sutra,Chandra,1977,jp2.pdf (648M) оригинальный скан в jpeg2000.
Lankavatara_Sutra,Chandra,1977,jpeg.pdf (148M) тоже самое в просто jpeg/high.
Lankavatara_Sutra,Chandra,1977,jpeg_150dpi.pdf (35M) предыдущее, но downsampled до 150dpi.
Качество скана и так не очень хорошее, возможно так и издано в книге, так что я бы качал короткую версию на 35мег.

----------

Марина В (23.01.2012)

----------


## До

Для тех кто хочет просто посмотреть как выглядит манускрипт - уменьшенная в два раза первая страница (из 35М файла, который тоже уменьшенный). Jpeg 69K.

----------

Марина В (23.01.2012)

----------


## Юй Кан

Дней добрых всем.

Для работы необходима статья из сборника «Третьи Торчиновские чтения. Религиоведение и востоковедение. Материалы научной конференции Санкт-Петербург 15-18 февраля 2006 г.» Изд-во САНКТ-ПЕТЕРБУРГСКОГО УНИВЕРСИТЕТА, 2006:

Кий Е. А. Учение "двух ночей" в буддизме махаяны (на примере "Ланкаватара-сутры") (стр. 160-164).

Поделитесь, если у кого есть возможность?
Буду искренне признателен.  :Smilie: 

Мой e-mail: yukan(at)daolao.ru.

----------


## Юй Кан

На сайте DAO H(%)ME PAGE в разделе "Ланкаватара" (http://daolao.ru/Lankavatara/lanka_full/lanka_ogl.htm) добавлен перевод с санскр. второй главы полного текста Ланкаватара-сутры.

Вниманию ранее скачавших перевод первой главы: ныне в этот текст внесены некоторые изменения, потому рекомендуется скачать её повторно, заменив уже имеющийся файл новым.

----------


## До

Yu Kan, спасибо, вы молодец.

----------


## Юй Кан

Дней добрых всем.

В ходе работы над переводом третьей главы полного текста Ланкаватара-сутры в недавно выложенной на ДаоЛао второй главе этой сутры мною обнаружены и устранены неточности, касающиеся перевода термина _нирмита-преображение_.

Просьба вновь скачать (http://daolao.ru/Lankavatara/lanka_full/lanka_ogl.htm) и заменить у себя неточную версию перевода более точной.

Приношу свои искренние извинения всем не только скачавшим архив этой главы, но уже и целиком ознакомившимся с нею.

----------


## До

Добавил к странице ссылки на тибетские переводы. Одна - неоконченный (или просто нередактированный?) от Asian Classics Input Project (скорей всего, это перевод Фачэна с китайского) в текстовом виде, вторая - скан из Тог Канджура перевода Фачэна (тиб. _chos grub_). (На второй текст прямой ссылки пока нет, если кому нужно обращайтесь.) Другой тибетский перевод -  с санскрита - не знаю где найти, если кто знает - подскажите. Еще добавил больше английских подписей к ссылкам, а то иностранцы оказывается заходят.

ps. В том числе и несколько новых статей: Schmithausen 1992, Lindtner, Tillekeratne 2003, Кий 2006.

----------

Марина В (23.01.2012)

----------


## До

На E-Sangha мне попалось сравнение нескольких абзацев перевода Судзуки с адаптацией Годдарда (т.н. "Буддийская Библия"). Приведу для интересующихся.




> *Goddard*: The discriminating-mind is a dancer and a magician with the objective world as his stage. Intuitive-mind is the wise jester who travels with the magician and reflects upon his emptiness and transiency. Universal Mind keeps the record and knows what must be and what may be.
> *Suzuki*: The Citta dances like a dancer; the Manas resembles a jester; the [Mano-] vijnana together with the five [Vijnanas] creates an objective world which is like a stage.





> *Goddard*: If there had been no Tathagata-womb and no Divine Mind then there would have been no rising and disappearance of the aggregates that make up personality and its external world
> *Suzuki*: Mahamati, if you say that there is no Tathagata-garbha known as Alayavijnana, there will be neither the rising nor the disappearing [of an external world of multiplicities] in the absence of the Tathagata-garbha known as Alayavijnana.





> *Goddard*: Just as his thoughts move instantly and without hindrance over walls and rivers and trees and mountains, and just as in memory he recalls and visits the scenes of his past experiences, so, while his mind keeps functioning in the body, his thoughts may be a hundred thousand yojanas away. In the same fashion the transcendental personality that experiences the Samadhi Vajravimbopama will be endowed with supernatural powers and psychic faculties and self-mastery by reason of which he will be able to follow the noble paths that lead to the assemblages of the Buddhas, moving about as freely as he may wish. But his wishes will no longer be self-centered nor tainted by discrimination and attachment, for this transcendental personality is not his old body, but is the transcendental embodiment of his original vows of self-yielding in order to bring all beings to maturity.
> 
> *Suzuki*: Said Mahamati, what is meant by the will-body, Blessed One? The Blessed One replied: It means that one [in this body] can speedily move unobstructed as he wills; hence the will-body, Mahamati. For instance, Mahamati, the will [or mind] travels unobstructed over mountains, walls, rivers, trees, etc., many a hundred thousand yojanas they may be away, when a man recollects the scenes which had previously come into his perception, while his own mind keeps on functioning in his body without the least interruption or hindrance. In the same fashion, Mahamati, the will-body, in the attainment of the Samadhi called Maya-like and adorned with such marks as the powers, the psychic faculties, and the self-control, will be born in the noble paths and assemblies, moving about as freely as he wishes, as he recalls his original vows and worlds in order to bring all beings to maturity.

----------

Марина В (23.01.2012)

----------


## Юй Кан

Если есть желающие, могу привести аналоги фрагментов, представленных выше До, на санскрите и — в переводе на русский.

----------


## Ersh

Думаю, это было бы удобно

----------


## До

Желаю.  :Smilie:

----------


## Юй Кан

Привожу обещанные параллели.

Две необходимые предварительные оговорки:
— первый процитированный период (где об уме-танцоре) в оригинале представляют собою гатху (четвёртую, в нумерации Судзуки, из шестой главы Ланкаватары), т.е. двухстрочное стихотворение; общей же особенностью гатх является их образность/метафоричность (с чем и связаны достаточно протяжённые прозаические комментарии, предшествующие гатхам в известной ныне Ланкаватаре), потому подстрочный/дословный перевод гатх при отсутствии комментария неизбежно оказывается загрубленным/искажённым;
— я, в силу определённых обстоятельств, пользуюсь архаичной, по нынешним временам, формой латинской транслитерации санскрита, т.е. — ITRANS, а не куда более распространённым HK (Harvard Kyoto), оттого — мои извинения всем, привыкшим к транслиту HK.

Кроме того, я изменил порядок цитат, поскольку две из них относятся к шестой главе сутры (причём прозаическая является фрагментом комментария к четвёртой гатхе, завершающей соответствующий раздел). Один же фрагмент, стоящий здесь первым, взят из второй главы Ланкаватары.




> *Goddard:* Just as his thoughts move instantly and without hindrance over walls and rivers and trees and mountains, and just as in memory he recalls and visits the scenes of his past experiences, so, while his mind keeps functioning in the body, his thoughts may be a hundred thousand yojanas away. In the same fashion the transcendental personality that experiences the Samadhi Vajravimbopama will be endowed with supernatural powers and psychic faculties and self-mastery by reason of which he will be able to follow the noble paths that lead to the assemblages of the Buddhas, moving about as freely as he may wish. But his wishes will no longer be self-centered nor tainted by discrimination and attachment, for this transcendental personality is not his old body, but is the transcendental embodiment of his original vows of self-yielding in order to bring all beings to maturity.
> 
> *Suzuki:* Said Mahamati, what is meant by the will-body, Blessed One? The Blessed One replied: It means that one [in this body] can speedily move unobstructed as he wills; hence the will-body, Mahamati. For instance, Mahamati, the will [or mind] travels unobstructed over mountains, walls, rivers, trees, etc., many a hundred thousand yojanas they may be away, when a man recollects the scenes which had previously come into his perception, while his own mind keeps on functioning in his body without the least interruption or hindrance. In the same fashion, Mahamati, the will-body, in the attainment of the Samadhi called Maya-like and adorned with such marks as the powers, the psychic faculties, and the self-control, will be born in the noble paths and assemblies, moving about as freely as he wishes, as he recalls his original vows and worlds in order to bring all beings to maturity.
> 
> *Нандзё:* bhagavaanaaha - manomaya iti mahaamate manovadapratihatashiighragaamitvaan manomaya ityucyate /
> tadyathaa mahaamate mano'pratihataM girikuuDyanadiivRRikShaadiShvanekaani yojanashatasahasraaNi puurvadRRiShTaanubhuutaan viShayaananusmaran svacittaprabandhaavicChinnashariiramapratihatagati pravartate evam eva mahaamate manomayakaayasahapratilambhena maayopamasamena samaadhinaa balavashitaabhij~naanalakShaNakusumitamaaryagatinikaayasahajo mana iva pravartate'pratihatagatiH puurvapraNidhaanaviShayaananusmaran sattvaparipaakaarthaM /
> 
> *Перевод:* Махамати вопросил: 
> — Как и зачем, Благодатный, возникает тело, творимое мыслью (_маномайя-кая_)? 
> ...





> *Goddard:* If there had been no Tathagata-womb and no Divine Mind then there would have been no rising and disappearance of the aggregates that make up personality and its external world: If there had been no Tathagata-womb and no Divine Mind then there would have been no rising and disappearance of the aggregates that make up personality and its external world
> 
> *Suzuki:* Mahamati, if you say that there is no Tathagata-garbha known as Alayavijnana, there will be neither the rising nor the disappearing [of an external world of multiplicities] in the absence of the Tathagata-garbha known as Alayavijnana. 
> 
> *Нандзё:* yadi hi mahaamate aalayavij~naanasaMshabditas tathaagatagarbho'tra na syaad ityasati mahaamate tathaagatagarbha aalayavij~naanasaMshabdite na pravRRittir na nivRRittiH syaat /
> 
> *Перевод:* Если, Махамати, именуемое Алая-виджняной Лоно Татахагат (татхагата-гарбха) поистине не существует, не было бы ни возникновения, ни прекращения [действия] Лона Татхагат, именуемого Алая-виджняной.





> *Goddard:* The discriminating-mind is a dancer and a magician with the objective world as his stage. Intuitive-mind is the wise jester who travels with the magician and reflects upon his emptiness and transiency. Universal Mind keeps the record and knows what must be and what may be.
> 
> *Suzuki:* The Citta dances like a dancer; the Manas resembles a jester; the [Mano-] vijnana together with the five [Vijnanas] creates an objective world which is like a stage. 
> 
> *Нандзё:* naTavan nRRityate cittaM mano viduuShasaadRRishaM /
> vij~naanaM pa~ncabhiH saardhaM dRRishyaM kalpeti ra~Ngavat /6-4/
> 
> *Перевод:* Актёру подобен ум, играющий с якобы [всё] постигающей мыслью.
> Виджняна [ума же] вместе с пятёркою [прочих виджнян] грезит-творит [нечто,] подобное сцене.

----------


## До

> *Suzuki*: The Citta dances like a dancer; the Manas resembles a jester; the [Mano-] vijnana together with the five [Vijnanas] creates an objective world which is like a stage. 
> *Нандзё*: naTavan nRRityate cittaM mano viduuShasaadRRishaM /
> vij~naanaM pa~ncabhiH saardhaM dRRishyaM kalpeti ra~Ngavat /6-4/
> *Перевод*: Актёру подобен ум, играющий с якобы [всё] постигающей мыслью.
> Виджняна [ума же] вместе с пятёркою [прочих виджнян] грезит-творит [нечто,] подобное сцене.


У меня вопрос. Что значит фраза "подобен актёру играющему с [..] мыслью", 1) актёр может играть [без "с"] пьесу, или на сцене, 2) актёр может играть на сцене *вместе с* кем-то, 3) просто *с* чем-то может играть ребёнок. Если ум уподобляется чему-то, то предположительно стандартной и понятной ситуации, но в данном случае неясно что это за ситуация такая.

----------


## Юй Кан

До, я согласен с претензией.

Вполне возможно, что, когда доберусь до  неё в шестой главе (сейчас я работаю с третьей), то этот _подстрочник_ (см. первую оговорку) превратится во что-нибудь, вроде «актёр, [напару/дуэтом] играющий с паяцем-мыслью», но ситуация с этой строкой чуть сложнее.

Видимо, и здесь имеет место определённая игра слов, т.к. viduuSha-saadRRishaM предполагает ряд оттенков, поскольку viduuSha*ka* может переводиться, с одной стороны, как «шут» или jocose companion (у Монье-Вильямса даётся длинная развёртка этого сочетания, вполне соответствующая контексту), а с другой — как defiling, disgracing, т.е. «нечто искажающее, оскверняющее, пятнающее, чернящее-омрачающее», при том, что последнее (с учётом того, что гатхи могли быть записаны не самим автором, а слушателем, на слух) усугубляется такой формой, как viduSh (т.е. с кратким _u_ без и конечного _а_) = «испорченный, нечистый».

Собственно же _viduuSha_ сыскать мне так и не удалось.

Кроме того, этой четвёртой в шестой главе гатхой итожится целый _квартет_ гатх, стоящих одна за другой и в которые я пока не вникал. Потому до окончательного варианта надобно ещё годить...  :Smilie:

----------


## До

Я добавил на свою страничку следующую новую информацию -

Сканы древнейших (старее любых существующих санскритских версий на многие сотни лет) китайских мансукриптов Ланкаватары из Британской Библиотеки доступны на сайте The International Dunhuang Project. Прямые ссылки:

http://idp.bl.uk/database/oo_loader....Or.8210/S.5311 (T.670, свиток)
http://idp.bl.uk/database/oo_loader....Or.8210/S.5603 (T.670, гармошка)
http://idp.bl.uk/database/oo_loader....Or.8210/S.3631 (T.672, свиток)

Еще там есть разного размера фрагменты - от нескольких страниц до совсем обрывков.

----------

Марина В (23.01.2012)

----------


## Юй Кан

На сайте ДаоЛао в разделе "Ланкаватара" (http://daolao.ru/Lankavatara/lanka_full/lanka_ogl.htm) добавлен перевод с санскрита третьей главы полного текста Ланкаватара-сутры.

Вниманию ранее скачавших перевод второй главы: ныне в этот текст внесены некоторые изменения, потому рекомендуется скачать её повторно и заменить имеющийся у Вас файл новым.

----------


## Юй Кан

На сайте ДаоЛао в разделе "Ланкаватара" (http://daolao.ru/Lankavatara/lanka_full/lanka_ogl.htm) добавлен перевод с санскрита четвёртой главы полного текста Ланкаватара-сутры.

----------


## Юй Кан

На сайте ДаоЛао в разделе "Ланкаватара" (http://daolao.ru/Lankavatara/lanka_full/lanka_ogl.htm) добавлен перевод с санскрита пятой главы полного текста Ланкаватара-сутры.

----------


## Юй Кан

На сайте ДаоЛао в разделе "Ланкаватара" (http://daolao.ru/Lankavatara/lanka_full/lanka_ogl.htm) добавлен перевод с санскрита шестой главы полного текста Ланкаватара-сутры.

----------


## Юй Кан

Назрел вопрос: в тексте Ланкаватары минимум дважды встречается сочетание _cyuti-dvaya_ («двойная смерть» или «двойное прекращение»). И если в первом случае (гл. 3) оно вопросов не вызывает, поскольку используется с глаголом «обретать» (_adhigama_), то в случае втором (гл. 7) при нём стоит глагол «устранять, освобождаться» (_vigama_), и, таким образом, одно другому явно противоречит.
Для справки: в обоих случаях речь идёт об одном из важных условий достижения уровня Татхагаты.
Может, кто встречал такое и точно знает, о какой именно «двойной смерти» или каком «двойном прекращении» идёт речь?
И-нет я честно перерыл и ничего не нашёл...  :Smilie:

----------


## До

Из словарей.


二種死 two kinds of death

--- The two kinds of death, 1) 命盡死 natural death, and 2) 外緣死 violent death, or death from external cause. (Skt. cyuti-dvaya, dvividha-maraṇa*) [cmuller ; source(s): Soothill,Hirakawa]

--- Fragmentary death 分段死, and death by inconceivable transformation 不思議變易死. 〔勝鬘經 T 353.12.219c20 〕



分段生死 fragmentary samsāra ; limited birth-and-death

--- (Skt. pariccheda-jarā-maraṇa) The lot of life and death received by the worldling who wanders about in the world of delusion. Transmigration with a predetermined life-span and body. [cmuller]

--- The Cheng weishi lun says: "Birth and death are of two kinds. The first is limited birth and death (pariccheda-jarā-maraṇa), that is, coarse results as retribution among the three realms instigated by various impure good and bad actions and assisted by the power of the condition that is the obstacle of the passions. It is named 'limited birth and death' because the longevity of body and life is definitely limited in accordance with the power of causes and conditions..." (from Frances Cook's translation in the BDK Series, Three Texts on Consciousness-only, p. 276) [cmuller]



變易生死 miraculous birth-and-death, inconceivable transformation

--- (Skt. parinamiki-jarā-maraṇa) The saṃsāra experienced by enlightened bodhisattvas, as opposed to the 'fragmentary saṃsāra' (分段生死) experienced by unenlightened people. Thus, it is one of the two kinds of cyclic existence 二種生死. It is the cyclic existence that undergone from the time of being freed from the body of transmigration through the triple realm up to the attainment of buddhahood. With the cognitive hindrances 所知障 as ancillary condition, one experiences the subtle marvelous karmic fruits of one's uncontaminated great compassionate vow, and thus it is called 'inconceivable.' The conversion of the coarse body of fragmentary cyclic existence into this subtle, limitless body is called miraculous transformation 變易. [cmuller]

--- The Cheng weishi lun says: "...the second is birth and death by inconceivable transformation, that is, specially powerful and subtle results as retribution that are instigated by pure, discriminating action, assisted by the power of conditioning by the cognitive hindrances. It is named 'transformation' because due to the power of compassionate vows, transformed bodies and lives are devoid of specific limitations. It is called 'inconceivable' because its marvelous functioning, directly assisted and instigated by pure samādhi and vows, is impossible to fathom." (adapted from Frances Cook's translation in the Numata Series, Three Texts on Consciousness-only, p. 276) (Skt. pāriṇāmikī cyutiḥ) More fully written as 不思議變易生死. 〔成唯識論 T 1585.31.45a17〕 [cmuller]

----------

Марина В (23.01.2012), Юй Кан (07.07.2014)

----------


## Юй Кан

Спасибо, До.  :Smilie:

----------


## Юй Кан

На сайте ДаоЛао в разделе "Ланкаватара" (http://daolao.ru/Lankavatara/lanka_full/lanka_ogl.htm) добавлен перевод с санскрита седьмой главы полного текста Ланкаватара-сутры.
Кроме того, исправлено примечание, касающееся _чьюти-двая_ в гл. 3, а также внесены некоторые коррективы в гл. 6.

----------


## Юй Кан

На сайте ДаоЛао в разделе "Ланкаватара" (http://daolao.ru/Lankavatara/lanka_full/lanka_ogl.htm) добавлен перевод с санскрита восьмой главы полного текста Ланкаватара-сутры.

----------


## Юй Кан

На сайте ДаоЛао в разделе "Ланкаватара" (http://daolao.ru/Lankavatara/lanka_full/lanka_ogl.htm) добавлен перевод с санскрита девятой главы полного текста Ланкаватара-сутры.

----------


## Юй Кан

На сайте ДаоЛао в разделе "Ланкаватара" добавлены: перевод с санскр. последней, десятой главы полного текста Ланкаватара-сутры, Глоссарий и полный архив перевода для скачивания оптом.
В силу множества исправлений и корректив просьба всем, скачавшим ранее отдельные главы, заменить *все* имеющиеся у вас предыдущие версии новыми.
Моя очередная — искренняя и глубокая — признательность До за помощь в работе над переводом.  :Smilie:

----------

До (31.03.2009), Марина В (23.01.2012)

----------


## Юй Кан

На сайте ДаоЛао в разделе "Ланкаватара" выложена новая, исправленная редакция перевода «Ланкаватара-сутры».

*В силу множества исправлений и корректив убедительная просьба всем, ранее скачавшим текст моего перевода этой сутры, заменить все имеющиеся у вас главы новыми.*

Искренняя признательность всем подписчикам форума, способствовавшим внесению исправлений.

----------

Pema Sonam (04.12.2010), Александр Владленович Белоусов (04.12.2010), Марина В (23.01.2012), Светлана Тарасевич (04.12.2010)

----------


## До

Новый первод Ланкаватары на англ. с кит. Гунабхадры.

*The Lankavatara Sutra: Translation and Commentary*
tr. by _Red Pine_ (_Bill Porter_). Publisher: Counterpoint (January 24, *2012*) Hardcover: 320 pages
Language: English ISBN-10: 1582437912 ISBN-13: 978-1582437910 Product Dimensions: 9.2 x 6 x 1 inches

http://www.amazon.com/Lankavatara-Su...dp/1582437912/

----------

Марина В (23.01.2012)

----------

